# Fish Ohio Crappie?



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

How big does a fish ohio crappie have to be? I think I caught one last night.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

About this big....










Actually, they have to be 13 inches or over to qualify.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

Mr.Bass. said:


> How big does a fish ohio crappie have to be? I think I caught one last night.


 crappie has to be13 in"


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Excellant mine was 13.5" long, this fish was a fatty. Caught him on a big deep diver crankbait fishing for bass last night at Portage Lakes. Thanks Again.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish and congrats on the Fish Ohio!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Heres a link to the sizes to print out.

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Fishing/recordfish_fshohio/fishoho.htm


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks BiggDaddy and TXtransplant, caught him at Portage lakes last night. Over in East reservoir near Leightons boathouse in about 12 feet of water, might have been a school there but I didnt stay long because the bass werent biting there.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice cube (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey fella's 
I was fishing with my nephew the other day in a favorite ice fishing spot we go to in the winter and caught this nice crappie.
18-1/8 " long and 3 lb's What a hog of a fish.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

yes Cube did, I was with him, i'm trying to get your pictures up on here but the file size has to be so small, and i haven't figured out how to do it yet, will be soon i hope.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

ice cube said:


> Hey fella's
> I was fishing with my nephew the other day in a favorite ice fishing spot we go to in the winter and caught this nice crappie.
> 18-1/8 " long and 3 lb's What a hog of a fish.



I want to fish there. Where about's were you fishing? I have a sister that lives out in Dresden so I could "go visit" and then go fishing. Ok so I wouldn't stop and visit but I would atleast honk the horn on the way through.


----------

